# SCCA at NJMP March 26-27



## jdking (Feb 22, 2011)

South Jersey Region SCCA is having a PDX (DE) in conjunction with it's race driver licensing school. There will be a novice and an advanced group.

If you are interested in getting some good structured track time on the Lightning circuit you will have two days to choose from. See attached entry and rules.

If you have any questions about how to enter feel free to contact me.

http://www.dlbracing.com/clubs/pdx/...lubs/sjr-scca/pdx.aspx?EventID=4564&LMID=2594

JD King
Race Chairman
South Jersey Region SCCA

'04 M3


----------



## jdking (Feb 22, 2011)

Plenty of track time and a well run program.
Air up the tires and get that helmet ready........


----------



## jdking (Feb 22, 2011)

Long range forecast is showing perfect track day weather, mid 50's and sunny :thumbup:


----------



## jdking (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay, so mid to upper 40s, keeps the brakes nice and cool


----------

